# batteries for boat



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Is it best to take batteries out of boat for winter; if you do do you then put them on a battery maintainer or just put in garage.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

My boat is inside so i just leave the batteries in the boat.about every month and a half I'll check them with a ohm meter.then charge them if they need it.i dont trust leaving a trickle or maintainer plugged in all the time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Keep them from freezing preferably, and put a charge to them every once in a while.


----------

